# bangalore bangers



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

Did anyone catch this new series on discovery channel? excellent - designed and made an enzo type lookalike from an old banger in 1 month with no machine tools - maybe should have got them to design the tt2 :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is this a regular thing? Mate at work was telling me about it but it sounded like a one-off.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

piss funny, excellent programme, really enjoyed it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I see them everyday in west london.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

is this a series if so when is it next on?
It was in the SKY mag but was incorrectly timed.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

pete.w said:


> Did anyone catch this new series on discovery channel? excellent - designed and made an enzo type lookalike from an old banger in 1 month with no machine tools - maybe should have got them to design the tt2 :lol:


Hi, I saw it ... it was really addictive...you just had to watch it right to the end to see the finished product.
The end was really quite a sight. The paint job and colour was PUKKA! :wink:


----------



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

on again tonite 10.00 discovery channel.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wish I'd seen this post yesterday. :roll:

HAve to SKy+ it for next week.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last night they took an old Toyota one of the bigger four door saloons and moved the controls to the rear seats and did away with the front ones + a total body make over


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Bangalore Bangers? It sounds like a particularly good DVD I once owned..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Bangalore Bangers? It sounds like a particularly good DVD I once owned..


  :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Was it the last in the series? I skipped forward a week to next Monday night and couldn't see it listed.


----------



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

only second in series no1 was a lot better than no2...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Was it on on a Monday night at 10pm? Discovery Channel?

Only I couldn't find it on the on screen Sky listings.


----------



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

monday 10.00 pm discovery channel....

i watch on ntl but should not be any different?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So it should be on now? But it isn't.

Not on my telly anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

it was on Sunday night


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's odd though as even doing a programme search by A-Z listings on Sky doesn't bring it up.

BangBabes - yes.
Black A** Virgins - yes

But no Bangalore Bangers.


----------

